# Missing Nipple!!!!!!



## Samantha (May 27, 2004)

My Chewy is missing a nipple! It's the strangest thing i ever saw. I never even woulda noticed, but we suspect she is pregnant, and i was checking to see if her nipples were getting big. From under her armpits they start like normal, but on the right side they start getting spaced out so that she only has 3 on the right side and 4 on the left.

Will this cause any problems? I just took her to the vet and he didn't notice anything.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Guess you better hope she has no more than 7 kittens!  

I would assume it is just a regular irregularity. But I don't really know.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I wouldnt think it would cause her any problems.
My friend has a persan which has 2 nipples right next to each other- touching!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

My cat's mother had an odd number of nipples (which looked pretty funny btw) but it's fine. She never died from it or had any health problems.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I guess the biggest question for me is, why haven't you gotten Chewy spayed already? Haven't you already gone through enough heart-break with Felix passing away shortly after giving birth? Chewy is more than a year old now, so why haven't you gotten her fixed? Quite frankly, there are enough homeless kittens in the world already and I hate seeing more brought into the world unnecessarily.


----------

